# Repainting commercial concrete (warehouse)



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello all,

My first post; please be gentle. 

I need to provide a quote for a concrete repaint in a warehouse (255 square metres). 

The original product is Berget Jet Dry (Australia), which is a specific product for floors. The question I have is prep on THIS paint.

I assume:
1. It won't need to be re-etched since it already has paint.
2. The floor was irregular on previous paint, so the finish will be the same. Even if I wanted to pull a screen over some of it, this might be problematic because of the previous paint (?) 
3. Scrape off flaking (which there are not many)
4. It is dirty, so a pressure clean should be the final prep.
5. Apply one coat (same colour). 


Does this sound right, or would I need to do some special prep? It seems to me like a "paint-on paint" type of a job.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

You may want to down stream some TSP or at least have some in a chem sprayer before final wash. It will loosen up any stickers, birdcrap, oil, gum etc... Do samples before ordering product. If your gonna wash make sure the drains work. Check floor temp and test with a moisture meter. Spray and backroll .


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Andrew Kiss said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first post; please be gentle.
> 
> ...




I would not make that assumption without confirming it with the manufacturer. I'm not familiar with the Berget product, but many floor coatings/epoxies that we use in the states do require "special prep" before re coating. Often it's necessary to re profile the floor to ensure the top coat forms a proper bond. May not be the case in this instance, but it often is. 

Hopefully one of our members from down under will know more.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with Jmay. Check with the manufacturer of the existing coating. Not a bad idea to get a reps name and number, and get in print the recommended procedure. But whaddo
I know, the only time I paint floors is when i'm too lazy to put down a drop.


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

Ops, that should be "Berger" not "Berget" Sorry.


----------



## momule (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a homeowner type of product. Unless its going to blasted or grinded your are limited to bandaid recoating. This is a failure waiting to happen.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

What is the warehouse being used for? Will cars or trucks be driving over the floor?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with the failure waiting to happen option sorry. Berger jet dry is not a commercial flooring product. If it was a showroom with foot traffic.....maybe, but nothing more.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yep, Berger jet dry is for a homeowners concrete porch, not meant for heavy traffic areas.


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you for the responses; it (Berger Jet Dry) was recommended to me by the paint shop expert and the client. What is the recommendation then for a warehouse floor that will provide the most durable finish? I know an epoxy product would work well, but the cost!!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

There's some pretty sharp Aussies on here who might be willing to suggest a suitable product. 
The only suggestion I have is for you to find another, "shop expert". Hope it all works out though.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Andrew Kiss said:


> Thank you for the responses; it (Berger Jet Dry) was recommended to me by the paint shop expert and the client. What is the recommendation then for a warehouse floor that will provide the most durable finish? I know an epoxy product would work well, but the cost!!!





Paint Shop Expert ?


----------

